# Screen printed label without Tee size + hangtag with Tee size



## skekiman (May 12, 2008)

Okay so this is my 1st post... 

Right now I'm the little guy and I am trying to make it cost effective to print 100 shirts of various sizes.

I'm thinking of doing a label with care instructions and everything else which will be silkscreened where the tag should be without the shirt size so that I can print the same label on all the shirts regardless of size but on the handtag I will be placing a sticker with the appropriate size and style No. Does anyone see a problem with this?

I am doing this to reduce cost of setup screen and everything else for each shirt size, I hope I make some sense on what I am trying to accomplish.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## TOREFUSE (May 18, 2008)

you should check out this site....they have paper sized screenz already coated for you......alll you need to do is ...burn the image to the screen....and the good thing you can cut the screens to have all the sizes you need to print....


----------



## skekiman (May 12, 2008)

Maybe I wasn't clear or I didn't understand your reply or both...

I got 100 shirts of mixed sizes, I just want to print the same design on the front and the same label on all of them, the hand tags will be the ones that will have the size of the shirt.

Will any problems arise from this? Labeling requirements that is?

Thanks again!


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

skekiman said:


> Maybe I wasn't clear or I didn't understand your reply or both...
> 
> I got 100 shirts of mixed sizes, I just want to print the same design on the front and the same label on all of them, the hand tags will be the ones that will have the size of the shirt.
> 
> ...


Yes, you need to have the size on the actual printed neck label as well as other requirements such as origin, material, etc.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Suggestion to save on screen costs: put all sized labels on one screen. Same price to print S-XX as it is to do just one.

This is the way to do it if you were getting plastisol transfers done (called ganging), no reason not to do it with a direct screen too.


----------



## skekiman (May 12, 2008)

Thanks a lot everyone for your help!


----------



## teeshirtgnome (Jun 4, 2008)

i agree with splathead, sizes must be clearly incorporated on the actual garment somehow.


----------



## DesignIncluded (Apr 11, 2008)

splathead said:


> Suggestion to save on screen costs: put all sized labels on one screen. Same price to print S-XX as it is to do just one.
> 
> This is the way to do it if you were getting plastisol transfers done (called ganging), no reason not to do it with a direct screen too.


I think the problem is that you would still need to mark what the size is of the particular shirt even though all 4 sizes are printed (s-xl). For example circle around "M" for medium so each size would need different screen...4 screens.

I think this is not a problem as the print is small so at least 2 can be put on one screen. What do you think?

I have t's labeled like this and am considering going this route myself to have my own label.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

DesignIncluded said:


> I think the problem is that you would still need to mark what the size is of the particular shirt even though all 4 sizes are printed (s-xl). For example circle around "M" for medium so each size would need different screen...4 screens.
> 
> I think this is not a problem as the print is small so at least 2 can be put on one screen. What do you think?
> 
> I have t's labeled like this and am considering going this route myself to have my own label.


My screenprint labels are roughly 3 inches by 3 inches. I am able to easily fit all 5 sizes I use (S, M, L, XL, XX) on a standard 20X24 screen. I use a higher mesh to prevent the ink from bleeding through to the outside.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I put all sizes on one screen, and tape out the sizes that I am not printing. Once I move to another size, I retape accordingly.


----------



## DesignIncluded (Apr 11, 2008)

Unik Ink said:


> I put all sizes on one screen, and tape out the sizes that I am not printing. Once I move to another size, I retape accordingly.


Makes sense but then you get sizing off center right...Left, left center, right center and flush right. How does that look?


----------



## DesignIncluded (Apr 11, 2008)

splathead said:


> My screenprint labels are roughly 3 inches by 3 inches. I am able to easily fit all 5 sizes I use (S, M, L, XL, XX) on a standard 20X24 screen. I use a higher mesh to prevent the ink from bleeding through to the outside.



Ya this sounds right. Saves big bucks too. SKEKIMAN should go this route


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

DesignIncluded said:


> Makes sense but then you get sizing off center right...Left, left center, right center and flush right. How does that look?


It looks off center but it doesn't look bad. It looks more professional than leaving the manufacturers label in it. I guess another option would be to line up a label for each size on one screen, tape up the ones not in use, and scoot the screen left to or right to print the next size.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

DesignIncluded said:


> Makes sense but then you get sizing off center right...Left, left center, right center and flush right. How does that look?


No, not off center at all. All my labels are burned down the middle of the screen. I adjust my platen so that it goes on the shirt centered and even each time.


----------

